

Prison or Princeton: Which is More Expensive? - winniechimp
http://blog.infochimps.com/2011/11/09/princeton-or-prison-which-is-more-expensive/

======
dsri
I'm surprised you didn't go with "Jail or Yale"--since they're much more
similar to each other.

Obviously, though, it's atrocious how much is spent punishing perpetrators of
victimless/non-violent crimes, especially when there are so many socially
positive things it could potentially be used for instead.

